# 1895



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> This came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be pretty pissed off at the US mail, that is an unacceptable delivery time.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I would be pretty pissed off at the US mail, that is an unacceptable delivery time.


LOL.....:laughing:

What did that set you back Ken r are you too embarrassed to say?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> This came in the mail today.


 
I recall you having a collection.

Do you have all of them yet?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

We used to get them at IAEI meetings.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I recall you having a collection.
> 
> Do you have all of them yet?


No, I'm still missing 13 altogether. I think my collection is more complete than Mike Holt's. The NFPA is short four. AFAIK, there is no one, complete collection.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> LOL.....:laughing:
> 
> What did that set you back Ken r are you too embarrassed to say?



$18.33. It's a reproduction. Not a photocopy, but the original produced with modern printing to duplicate the original.... same size, font, etc.


----------

